# 2012 MES 40 vs. Old Model MES 40



## tjohnson (Jan 6, 2013)

I purchased a new 2012 MES 40, and just happened to have a brand new never used, Old Model MES 40 sitting in my garage, waiting for a reason to use it.  I decided to compare them Side X Side and post my results.

Both units were ran for (5) hours at 275° to burn off the manufacturing oil

*The results I came up with are my opinions, and my opinions only!!*

*I paid for both units, and did not receive $0.01 for my review.*

At first glance, the New 2012 definitely has the "Cool Factor"

The window is bigger, the top is flat and the new digital controls are blue

The new 2012 MES sports a sexy skirt, but don't let it's looks fool ya!  It's plastic, and pretty cheesy. 

The Old MES 40 has (2) adjustable legs for the unit to sit on













DSCF5690.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






The controller on the new 2012 MES is mounted flush and the digital readout is blue and the top is flat

The controller on the Old Mes is mounted on top, and the digital readout is green

Both the blue and green digital readouts were difficult to read in the sun













DSCF5711.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






This is a view of the underside of the control panel

This area is not sealed and steam could enter the control panel above

Time will tell if this will become an issue in the future













DSCF5748.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






2012 MES 40 Chip Loader on the left and the Old MES 40 Chip Loader on the right

New Chip Loader is narrower, but you can fill the entire length with chips

The old MES 40 chip loader has 1/2 the tube blocked

You shouldn't put more than 1/2 cup of chips in at one time













DSCF5692.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






2012 MES 40 on the left has a new drip pan and water pan design. 

There's a 2 3/4" gap between the door and the drip pan in front and 1" gap in back

The drip pan/water pan combo on the old model covers less area

There is no heat shield on the element of the 2012 MES to protect the door

The heat shield on the Old MES protects the door













DSCF5749.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013





    













DSCF5746.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






The chip pan on the left is from the 2012 MES 40.  It's much larger than the previous model

You can only use about 1/2 cup of chips at a time in either chip pan













DSCF5751.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






The brackets for the shelves on the new 2012 MES are attached on pins and the brackets are removable

The brackets on the Old Model MES are screwed to the sides













DSCF5708.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013





    













DSCF5752.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






The exhaust vent on the 2012 MES 40 is mounted on the left side, about 4" from the top

The exhaust vent on the Old MES 40 is mounted in the top right rear corner













DSCF5685.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013





   













DSCF5683.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






Drip tray on the new 2012 MES is located in the front.  It's very small and will not allow for you to use a disposable foil pan. 

Foil would not lay in the tray, without being ripped out when the drawer is removed

The drip tray on the Old MES is mounted on the back, and must be removed before the MES can moved

I use disposable foil drip pans under my meat, so the external drip pan is really not necessary for me













DSCF5697.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






The hinge on the 2012 MES 40 is *Very Poorly Engineered!!!*

The first wind that hits this door, and the hinge is going to be distorted

(2) of the (4) 4 mm screws that were supposed to attach the hinge to the unit were not installed properly. The threaded inserts were not installed properly, so only (2) screws held the hinge onto the cabinet

I had to rework the cabinet and install new threaded inserts and larger screws, in-order for the hinge to be installed properly

Bad Engineering and poor execution of this integral part of the door hardware will lead to it's failure

The hinge on the Old MES 40 is mounted on top, and will not bend easily

There is a built-in stop, to keep the door from moving too far and damaging the hinge.













DSCF5489.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






I made a cable strap to keep my New 2012 MES from opening all the way, and bending the hinge

If the hinge bends, the door will not fit properly













DSCF5502.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






One easy mod is to dump the small water pan and place a disposable foil pan on the floor, under the hole for the factory drip pan.

This may also allow for more heat to rise up the left side and equal out temps on each rack....Maybe!













DSCF5536.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013






*TEMPERATURE TEST*

Both units were set to 275° for (5) hours

During this period, I used (2) my Maverick ET-732 to track the temps of each rack in the MES

The results were very interesting!!!

The top rack I'll call Rack #1 and the bottom rack I'll call Rack #4

Probe #1 is on the right side and probe #2 is on the left side

Each probe was set on the rack approx. 3" from the inside wall

Each rack was monitored for (1) hour, and the average temps are posted in the table below

*2012 MES 40*

               *Probe #2    Probe #1*

*Rack #1 *      282°            302°

*Rack #2   *    275°            282°

*Rack #3  *     268°            284°

*Rack #4  *     270°            280°

*Old MES 40*

               *Probe #2    Probe #1*

*Rack #1 *      279°            268°

*Rack #2   *    252°            257°

*Rack #3  *     259°            264°

*Rack #4  *     284°            286°

*2012 MES Summary*

There are some new features on the new 2012 MES 40

Not all of them are improvements

- Larger Window

- Flat Top

- Flush mounted controls w/ blue digital readout

- Side exhaust

- Front drip pan

- Light under control panel

- Removable brackets for shelving

- Wall-to-wall drip pan with integrated water pan

The larger window may be cool looking, but it really means more heat loss.  It was very hot to the touch, meaning lots of heat was escaping out thru the window..

The flat top is a nice feature for setting trays and tools on

The flush mounted controls make for a more finished looking smoker.  The blue digital readout was dim in the sun.  The light under the panel should not get all gunked up like the light in the Old MES.

The side exhaust did not impress me at all.  A slight wind allowed the unit to Back Draft, and air would enter the exhaust and exit the chip loader.  IMHO: The exhaust would have been much more effective on the top left rear corner.

The Removable Brackets for the shelving are definitely a plus.  The walls can be cleaned more easily than the Old MES

The Drip pan fell a little short.  There is a 2 3/4" gap between the drip pan and the door.  Any drips in this area will drop straight to the floor.  I thought it would act as a better heat deflector, but it really didn't.  Since it angles up and to the right, the heat follows it's path, and results in higher temps on the right 1/2 of the smoker, on every rack.

At the end of the (5) hour break-in or "Seasoning", the 2012 MES had a funky melted plastic smell that did not go away.  I'll clean everything with Simple Green, and fire it up again and post my results.  For now, food is not going into this smoker until I can figure out what this smell actually is.

When the controller was set to 275°, the top rack read up to 304° on the right side.  That's Hot!

Temps varied 20° from top rack to bottom rack, and 10° - 20° from right to left on the same rack.  This is a HUGE difference in any smoker, let alone on each rack.  This means each rack will cook at different rates, as well as each side of the rack will cook at different rates.

In comparison, the Old MES 40 performed very similarly to the other MES 40's I own.  The top and bottom racks were the hottest, but temps fluctuated very little from side-to-side on each rack.  There was no funky smell during or after the Break-In period.

*I am not trying to tell anyone to buy, or not to buy the new 2012 MES 40.  *

*Since I have both models, I offered a side-by-side comparison and added my observations as I have hundreds of hours using the Old MES 40.*

*I was not paid for my review and both units were purchased at SAMS Club.*

*If I made a mistake, I'll apologize in advance, and try to correct it*

*Todd*


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow!
Very thorough comparison, Todd!



~Martin


----------



## deltadude (Jan 7, 2013)

Todd, excellent writeup comparison!

The old saying if it's NOT broke don't fix it, obviously doesn't apply to Masterbuilt and their continuous design tweaking of the MES.  Instead of bling fluff (bigger window, fancier front control, new layout of water pan & drain pan) which arguably doesn't add any smoking improvement, they could have used design improvement on:  better heat distribution, more precise built-in cabinet temperature monitor & meat monitoring, and PID type accuracy and logic control.  I can think of a dozen improvements that wouldn't cost much more than what they already offer which would improve performance.  I recall watching a couple of videos of the CEO demonstrating new equipment, the slogan their products were actually used by their staff because they loved BBQ & smoking too.  Obviously they DO NOT use their own products or some of these idea would never get off the drawing board.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 7, 2013)

*This Thread Was Not Written to Trash The New 2012 MES 40.*

*It Was Written to Highlight the Differences and Possible Issues With the New 2012 MES 40.*

*The Old MES had Issues Too, and Guys Figured out Some Simple Mods, So It Would Perform Better*.

I'm not 100% convinced anyone spent much time testing the new 2012 MES 30 & 40.

There was an almost immediate recall, because chips were catching fire in the chip pan.

Did anyone test a 2012 MES 40 with a "Full Load" in the smoker, or was testing performed with one pork butt on one rack?

The temperature variation from side-to-side, on each level is disturbing.  A 5° variation would be acceptable, but 20° is not acceptable.

Removing the water pan and placing it on the floor, may allow for enough heat to draft up thru the hole, and even out the temperatures on each level.

The poorly engineered hinge system really disturbs me.  There is no built-in stop, and It's a guaranteed failure point.  One good wind, and the hinge is bent.

Think about it....Are the door hinges on your vehicle on the inside or outside of the vehicle?

There is obviously a "Cool Factor" going on with the new MES 40, but don't fall in-love with the bells and whistles.  The smoker still has to perform.

I've got a few ideas to stabilize the temps on each level and will perform more tests

If I cannot get rid of the "Melted Plastic Smell", the unit is going back!  The smell must go away, not just be masked by a smoke smell

The Old MES 40 I tested did not emit any "Melted Plastic Smell"

Todd


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for such a thorough side by side test. I agree with you on the temp differences and the smell...I'll stick with my old one!!


----------



## mtm408 (Jan 7, 2013)

I had a new 2012 MES 40 on order through Amazon. The new model has been on back order for some time now.  This will be my first electric smoker.  Last Friday, prior to this side x side review I decided to cancel my order and order the "older" model which was available at a very slightly higher cost. (like $8).  I plan on using the AMNPS and decided that the older model was more conducive to it's use.  Additionally, I was worried about the control panel being on the front, just above the door.  

Thanks for the review.  While I don't know if I made a good decision or not, the smoker will be delivered tomorrow.  Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## gotarace (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank You Todd for doing this side by side comparison
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...sure helps with the I'm missing something thoughts i have been having over not owning the latest and greatest MES. I'm sure with time the fine group of smokers we have here, will tweak and invent mods that will make the 2012 mes shine.

I've been having a to much venting problem with my 2011 model and have found the window and bottom of the door leaks air like crazy.. i can only get 6 hours out of a load of pellets in my AMNPS.  Masterbuilt was quick to send a door and with the weather warming up this week it will be a good time to tackle the project. I have yet to see a smoker that doesn't need a few tweaks but at the price point MES sells their smokers they are tough to beat.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 7, 2013)

This is a good review - very focused. But it begs the question:  Do you or any of the users/owners of the Masterbuilt point out the strong and weak points to Masterbuilt?  Seems like that would be the best way to turn a decent smoker into a great smoker. Just a thought.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 7, 2013)

old sarge said:


> This is a good review - very focused. But it begs the question:  Do you or any of the users/owners of the Masterbuilt point out the strong and weak points to Masterbuilt?  Seems like that would be the best way to turn a decent smoker into a great smoker. Just a thought.


Darryl from Masterbuilt used to drop in on the forum, and answer questions.  I'm not sure why, but he's stopped answering PM's and does not participate in the forum. 

I would think a manufacturer like Masterbuilt could learn from the "Hundreds" of guys who are using their products and posting on various forums.

Personally, I own (4) Masterbuilt MES 40's

One of them I retired and gave to my brother

One is used mostly for testing

One is brand new and will now be used for smoking

One is a brand New 2012 Model, and I'm not 100% sure if I'm going to use it for anything more than testing purposes.

I also own a Traeger Texas(Clone) and use it quite a bit.

Todd


----------



## daricksta (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm learning from Masterbuilt that newer is not always better, but that it can be a lot worse. For my particular needs, Guys talk about 1st and 2nd generation MES smokers but from my reading there appears to be three generations. I own the Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Electric Smokehouse Smoker--which appears to be the actual 2nd generation--and it more than suits my needs.

Is it true that for what I consider the 3rd generation, or the 2012 30" and 40" models, MES backed down the heating element from 800 watts to 650 watts?


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 7, 2013)

My 2012 MES 40 has a 1,200 watt element in it

Not sure about the 2012 MES 30

My MES 40 ran "HOT" and the top rack exceeded 300° for most of the 5 hour test

Todd


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 7, 2013)

daRicksta said:


> I'm learning from Masterbuilt that newer is not always better, but that it can be a lot worse. For my particular needs, Guys talk about 1st and 2nd generation MES smokers but from my reading there appears to be three generations. I own the Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Electric Smokehouse Smoker--which appears to be the actual 2nd generation--and it more than suits my needs.
> 
> Is it true that for what I consider the 3rd generation, or the 2012 30" and 40" models, MES backed down the heating element from 800 watts to 650 watts?


Not according to Masterbuilt's website. 2012 30" is 800 watts. http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.ph...ec-smokehouse-30-bsw-w-window-rf-2nd-gen.html  and click on the specifications tab.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2013)

Todd this was very valuable and informative. I can see that the Vent on the 2012 is going to be an issue not only from back draft but it is Small. I think it is responsible for the Convection issues causing the uneven rack temps. Additionally, is the new Controller Plug and Play? Masterbuilt Customer Service determined a temp variation in my 2011 40 was a controller issue. New one arrived 2 days later... Five minutes, 2 screws and the 2 connectors later and it was good to go. The MAV and MES temp readings all match. This is measured on the left side of the middle racks after all settles and gets going strong, about 2 hours.

How well did the AMNPS perform in the new gen? I am curious if placing it over the drip pan hole causes accelerated burning from any rising heat that is now directly hitting it...

Last December I was toiling over which new smoker to buy and was considering waiting for the new Gen when Bearcarver sang the praises of the 20070311 all Stainless MES 40. Got to say I am Glad I jumped and got it. After the above issues the first month has performed well...Fingers Crossed the wiring stays good at the element.


old sarge said:


> This is a good review - very focused. But it begs the question:  Do you or any of the users/owners of the Masterbuilt point out the strong and weak points to Masterbuilt?  Seems like that would be the best way to turn a decent smoker into a great smoker. Just a thought.


Sarge, great point but... Masterbuilt should have marketing and/or engineering people dedicated to just monitoring the top 6 Smoking Forums if they want to stay Cutting Edge. Customer service is there to put out fires, send what is needed to fix the existing failure and take the next call. If designers were paying attention they would have seen things like, the window gets smoked up and is useless after a couple of hours and is a far better conductor than insulator...Make it Smaller not bigger. Pretty is not always more functional...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 7, 2013)

I did not run either MES with the AMNPS

The test was done during the Break-In Period or "Seasoning" the smoker

The pic with the AMNPS only reflects a possible solution to increasing airflow to the left side, and possibly level the heat on each rack

TJ


----------



## old sarge (Jan 7, 2013)

Good points JJ.  But sometimes you got to ring a bell or two and contact them direct.  I see some good ideas in the various MES posts but it is a lot to wade thru.  I was merely inquiring if any owners (and there are legions of them) have gone to the trouble of making suggestions for improvements in addition to exercising their warranty rights. I agree their customer care seems to respond quickly without fail when a problem crops up. But I do wonder if they in fact actually subscribe to or monitor the various forums.  Thanks.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 7, 2013)

Roadkill, Someone in another thread posted a copy of the 2012 MES 40 ad where it states the heating element was 650 watts and the poster commented that he'd hoped it was a typo. Todd says his is 1200 watts so I wonder what's going on? I just verified on the nameplate of my MES 30 that it's 800 watts. Maybe the ad copy for the new unit is wrong or maybe it's the 2012 MES 30 that's 650 watts.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 8, 2013)

**** UPDATE ON TEMP VARIATIONS IN NEW 2102 MES 40 ****

I brought my New 2012 MES 40 into work, and set it up in the warehouse

Temp in the warehouse is 60° f

I set the temp to 275°, and after 45 minutes, the unit is still warming up

Inside, on the bottom shelf are (2) Maverick ET-732 Probes to monitor the temps

Both probes were tested in boiling water and ice water...212° & 34° each

Controller is set to 275°

Time is set to 5 hours

The right side of the shelf reads 316° and the left side reads 302°

Controller reads 262° after 45 minutes

Heating Element has not shut off













DSCF5757.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 8, 2013


----------



## mtm408 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you Todd for all the effort!  I really appreciate seeing how the newer MES 40 tests continue to play out.  Are you planning on testing each shelf temp again?


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 8, 2013)

mtm408 said:


> Thank you Todd for all the effort!  I really appreciate seeing how the newer MES 40 tests continue to play out.  Are you planning on testing each shelf temp again?


After taking out the water pan, each shelf was within 10° - 12°

The right side is still a higher temp

The heating element never shut off, and the internal temp got to 329° before I turned it off

I called Masterbuilt, and they want to replace the cabinet

I want a whole new smoker!

I called SAMS Club, and they're exchanging it

I'll perform the same tests in the new unit I receive from SAMS Club

TJ


----------



## gotarace (Jan 8, 2013)

How long was the smoker running to get to 329*...i wonder if the element would ever kick out. Sounds like a fire hazard to me in a well used smoker. Did the smoker still have the burning plastic smell this go around?

Len


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 8, 2013)

As I was PMing with another member, his 2012 MES 40 rocketed to 340, before he caught it

Ruined his ribs....

I'll let him come forward and post his own misery with the new 2012 MES 40

TJ


----------



## old sarge (Jan 8, 2013)

I think he just did over on page 15 of the models 30 and 40 comparisons. I'm sure the good folks at Masterbuilt will take care of him  but sad nonetheless.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2013)

Still a shame that there is an issue and possible fire hazard but the Bright Side is...Masterbuilt finally made an MES that will smoke up Chicken with a Crispy Skin!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## newsmoker chaz (Jan 8, 2013)

Great review Todd. I now know what i"m getting for my Birthday. Thank you and keep up the good work


----------



## old sarge (Jan 8, 2013)

Unfortunately he was not smoking chicken.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 8, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Still a shame that there is an issue and possible fire hazard but the Bright Side is...Masterbuilt finally made an MES that will smoke up Chicken with a Crispy Skin!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2013)

Swapped out my defective 2012 MES 40 for another New 2012 MES 40 at SAMS Club last night

This morning, I fired it up to burn the oil off

About 45 minutes outside burned most of the oil off, and then I brought it into my 65° warehouse

Took another 1/2 hour to finally reach the set point of 275°

MES Meat Probe read 280° in it's bracket on the inside wall

Maverick Probes were placed on the rack, second from the bottom.

Right side = 316°

Left side = 291°

This is a 25° difference between the right and left side of the same rack!!!

41° difference between ET-732 Probe and the MES Set Temp

After 15 minutes, the temps settled down a bit and the MES kicked it at 271°

Right Side = 306°

Left Side = 289°













DSCF5761.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013






After another 15 minutes

MES Set to 275°

MES Display = 264°

Meat Probe = 280°

Right Side = 315°

Left Side = 284°

15 Minutes Later

MES element turned off at 275°

MES Display = 276°

MES Probe = 285°

Right Side = 320°

Left Side = 289°













DSCF5762.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## old sarge (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm no expert but it seems to me that the area above the heating element would naturally read a higher temp than on the side opposite the element.  Maybe Masterbuilt ought to follow conventional wisdom and center the element from the back to the front.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2013)

3 hours into the seasoning process, and here are the temps

I moved the probes to the top rack

Not really sure where Masterbuilt is reading 275° inside the smoker

Each rack seems to be reading much higher temps

MES Display = 275°

MES Probe = 285°

Right Side = 306°

Left Side = 293°













DSCF5763.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2013)

30 Minutes later

I removed the drip pan/heat deflector to see what temps would do in the 2012 MES 40

MES Display = 267°

MES Meat Probe = 290°

Right Side = 315°

Left Side = 313°













DSCF5765.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013






I removed the Drip Pan/Heat Deflector













DSCF5765.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2013)

After the element shut off at 275°, here are the temps

Drip Pan/Heat Deflector is Removed

Maverick Probes are on top rack

MES Display = 276°

MES Meat Probe = 300°

Right Side = 331°

Left Side = 322°













DSCF5767.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013






MES Meat Probe Reads 300°!!!













DSCF5768.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have an MES yet, my 30" is on backorder and should be here in a few weeks so hopefully someone will have an answer. Can the heating element be moved to the center of the unit instead of off to the right side? I plan on using the AMNPS I already have for smoke generation, so the chip loader will most likely be getting removed and a baffle put on it to control airflow. That or I will be doing the mailbox method. Vertical hot spots are understandable due to the nature of convection, but it seems like centering the heating element could reduce the left to right temp variables. Is it even possible to mod this MES to relocate the heating element?


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2013)

Temp on the controller set to 225°

Drip pan/heat deflector was inverted - See Pic Below

Temps on the 2nd rack from the bottom are 19° higher than controller setting

MES Display = 226°

MES Meat Probe = 239°

Right Side = 244°

Left Side = 239°













DSCF5770.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013






Inverted Drip Pan/Heat Deflector

Temps from right to left on the same rack were within 5°....This is acceptable, NOT 20°!!!

Hmmm......This gives me an idea!!













DSCF5772.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## smokeone (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks great review.


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 9, 2013)

Always love it when you get an idea Todd, standing by.....


----------



## chef willie (Jan 9, 2013)

Cabelas now out of stock on the new Mes...wonder if all were recalled? Almost bought one at $325 but waited to long and the sale was over with the price now jumping to $450. Kinda glad I missed the sale after reading the above posts by Todd. For that kinda asking price you would think the 'new' model would be flawless.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2013)

Another hour has passed with the 2012 MES set to 225°

I reinstalled the drip pan/heat deflector as per the mfg. instructions

25° difference between Controller Setting and actual temp on the 2nd rack

This is my 2nd 2012 MES 40.

The 1st one was purchased online from SAMS, the day after Thanksgiving, but not used until 1/2013.  It overheated and was returned last night to SAMS Club. 

My point is, if these units were purchased approximately 45 days apart, and both are defective, what about all the hundreds or thousands of units sold in the past 45 days?

MES Display = 223°

MES Meat Probe = 250°

Right Side = 250°

Left Side = 241°













DSCF5774.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013






Reinstalled the drip pan/heat deflector as per mfg. instructions













DSCF5776.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2013)

Big difference side to side but at least you know the MES Meat Probe is accurate, mine is off by 10*F. Good thing is this one has the coil shutting off at some point even though the temps are higher than expected, 300*F+, which one could live with if you decided to keep it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Chickens are getting nervous! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... It sucks that for the Price there are such issues. Masterbuilt will have to figure this out or they may see a loss of market share over the next year. Would not be surprised to see a Re-Re-Engineered MES 40-2014...JJ


----------



## texacajun (Jan 12, 2013)

> DSCF5772.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Todd I noticed that the drip pan/heat deflector in the first test was installed upside down and in the replacement unit you showed it installed correctly.

Could this be the swing differences in right to left in the each one of the test? Or is the pictures incorrect and you had the drip pan/heat deflector installed

the same way in both test?













350x700px-LL-f20c8f97_DSCF5776.jpg



__ texacajun
__ Jan 12, 2013


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2013)

Texacajun said:


> Todd I noticed that the drip pan/heat deflector in the first test was installed upside down and in the replacement unit you showed it installed correctly.
> 
> Could this be the swing differences in right to left in the each one of the test? Or is the pictures incorrect and you had the drip pan/heat deflector installed
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh....Good Observation!!

As my 1st test progressed, I inverted the heat deflector, to see if I could easily direct some of the radiant heat to the left side of the smoker.  Inverting the drip pan helped, but did not necessarily fix the problem.

This got me thinking.......

I made a simple Mod, and tested it yesterday.  I'm testing it again today, to make sure it will work consistently

The 2nd test was with my replacement 2012 MES.

I wanted to see how well it would perform, just as the MFG. intended, and really wanted to see if my 1st defective 2012 MES was a freak, or is there an inherent flaw with all the new 2012 MES 40's.  My conclusion, is there is an inherent flaw with ALL the New 2012 MES 40's, as they run 20°+ higher than the set temp.  The increased temps were read by both the Maverick ET-732 and the MES Meat Probe.  Other owners of the new 2012 MES 40 will verify this.


----------



## suya (Jan 12, 2013)

I have read and learned so much from this site that I thank you, my family thanks you, and my neighbors thank you all! I bought the new 40" MES right before New Years eve and smoked 8 racks of ribs for my first smoke. Thanks to all the reading and advice from this site, I came out a hero.

Having said that, with all the reading on this site, I swear I read a very informative thread started my some thermal engineer where the subject of temperatures in the smoker was addressed. My key takeaway from that thread was, to accurately gage the temperature in the smoker, it would be wise to put a cup or bowl of oil in the smoker, then insert the probe into the oil then use that reading, otherwise, expect wide swings in temperatures in different locations in the smoker.

Please understand that is statement is being made/semi quoted by someone who has about two weeks of smoking experience and is making his first post :-)

If I find that thread again, I might post the link here.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2013)

When measuring the temp in the smoker, I used corks, to keep the temp probes off the metal.

Air temp can, and most likely, will be different that the surrounding metal parts

A 20° variation from one side of a shelf to the other, is HUGE, considering they are only 15" apart.

My guess is the radiant heat from the offset element is causing the right side to be hotter


----------



## texacajun (Jan 13, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> My guess is the radiant heat from the offset element is causing the right side to be hotter


Same issue as the 1 gen MES. Looks like a heat deflector of some kind is in the works for you Todd.

The only thing I can come up with on the temp difference's between the meat prob and the controller. Is that

the controller is programed this way. The rocketing temp is the biggest issue. I hope this can be resolved with

a controller reprogram also.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2013)

It would seem beneficial for the controller on a MES to be calibrated by the user

Yesterday, I had to set the controller on my New 2102 MES to 205°, to maintain 225° on the 2nd rack


----------



## texacajun (Jan 13, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> It would seem beneficial for the controller on a MES to be calibrated by the user
> 
> Yesterday, I had to set the controller on my New 2102 MES to 205°, to maintain 225° on the 2nd rack


I like that idea. This would be a great upgrade instead of all the other bells and whistles they seem to have added to the 2 Gen. To much eye candy.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 13, 2013)

Got my replacement 2012 MES from SAMS Club the other day, and decided to break it in, before spending any time assembling it.

Temps still run 20° - 25° hotter than the sett temp on the controller, but did not get as hot as the last one.

Actual temp when I set the controller to 275°, was 309°. 

Still less that 329° that my last 2012 MES ran up to, before I shut it down.

I had to remove the water pan for the temps on each rack to level off


----------



## suya (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to need to exchange my MES 2012 smoker also. There were already a few problems that were going to lead to the exchange, but tonight, based on this thread, I stuck a third party probe into my smoker as I was doing some ribs. With the smoker set to 225, I was getting readings of up to 260 on the top rack! This explains why the brisket I did last week was done so early.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 14, 2013)

This last 2012 MES I got from SAMS had a crack in the door frame, along the bottom

I'll call Masterbuilt today and see what they want to do

*Controller is 20° - 25°+ Off*

Set 205° = 225° on the 2nd Rack

Set 225° = 250° on the 2nd Rack

Set 250° = 275° on the 2nd Rack

Set 275° = 300° on the 2nd Rack


----------



## mjw74 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have looked at the old model MES 40 several times and have decided that is probably the best one for me since I am new to the smoking lifestyle.  I do have a couple question though.  Do the old models seem to have the same issues with the temp variance?Also is this gonna be a good starter smoker or would you guys recommend something else?


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Great review Todd.  I was wondering if the new MES 40 was just another pretty face 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I do have 2 questions.  The drip pan that seems to run into the water pan, how much heat does it hold back from the rest of the unit?  And how does the grease get to the bottom with it in the way??

Thanks .

JD













DSCF5749.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## smokeone (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm not sure the drip deflector really holds back heat but the jury is still out on heat distribution and management with the 512 MES.The deflector does not cover about 1" in the rear and 3" in the front. The Drip pan only catches what misses the deflector and water bowl. The grease tray will not hold much but has not been a problem for me so far.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 20, 2013)

Good answer SmokeOne!

I have better luck with the water pan out

I did test the unit with the drip pan out, and the temp variations was wild.  The right side was extremely H-O-T!

So, you'll need to keep the drip tray in

Personally, I would use a disposable pan on the first rack, and allow the drippings to fall into this pan

TJ


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks SmokeOne and Todd.  As with everything these days, I'll give them a few years to get more the bugs out.  Until then I'll hold on to my 2010 MES 40!

JD


----------



## smokingrk (Jan 21, 2013)

Great thread, comparison, and data, Todd, I wish I had seen this earlier.

As for the drip pan I also tried without and temps were all over.

I did notice change for the better with food load (in smoker) on 3rd rack from the top (middle), with drip pan in,

temperature differences were only about 10 degrees from the food rack to top rack consistently

(one probe in middle rear of each rack). 

Tino


----------



## grasshopper (Jan 21, 2013)

OK drip pan in. On the 2012 40" model (side vent). Where do I put my amps as I thought the best place was where the drip pan went.?


----------



## smokeone (Jan 21, 2013)

Last test I did with the AMNPS was with the water pan in place. I put the AMNPS on the drip pan far left side.Keep away from burner or the pellets will ignite. Be sure and follow Todds instructions for lighting, DON'T RUSH HIS PROCESS. Side vent wide open and loader normal position. This worked for me the last time around. Let us know what you find. I want to add the 3" vent elbow mod but don't have it yet. I think that will help as well.

SmokeOne


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 21, 2013)

grasshopper said:


> OK drip pan in. On the 2012 40" model (side vent). Where do I put my amps as I thought the best place was where the drip pan went.?


I had good luck placing the AMNPS on top where the water pan goes

The right side of my MES 40 ran hotter with the water pan in, so I removed it and all evened out

So, why are some 2012 MES 40's running hot and others not running hot?

I'll run another test tomorrow


----------



## grasshopper (Jan 21, 2013)

I used a dryer a elbow and earth magnets, works great. Hope this helps













100_1165 (Large).JPG



__ grasshopper
__ Jan 21, 2013


















100_1164 (Large).JPG



__ grasshopper
__ Jan 21, 2013


----------



## smokingrk (Jan 22, 2013)

Grasshopper, Did you remove the existing vent assembly ?


----------



## grasshopper (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope it fits right over. There is talk about condensation on the elbow.? Not using the smoker much as it is 20 below this morning in Minnesota. Also I used epoxy glue on the earth magnets.


----------



## smokeone (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds like the part they are sending me resolves the issue where the wood chip tray could be inserted incorrectly and cause a flare up and also increases the size of the chip tray. I did not think this issue was in the 312/512 and only the gen1/311 (An old Issue). I don't think I need the part for my 512 but they are sending it any and I don't think it has any affect on air flow but will update when I receive the part this week with a photo of the part. Sounds like the pre-assembled units have the correct tray and larger loader. I guess some of the earlier versions must have required assembly of this section. What the hay do I know? Very little just ask my wife...

I had not seen this notice before and just found it on a search. Funny that I could not find it anywhere on the BassPro web site, It did show up on Sams/Walmart site but ya got to go deep for it. These kinds of things should be mailed direct to the buyer ya would think. Maybe they were?

*MasterBuilt Digital Electric Smokehouse Product Safety Notice*
*Models:20070312, 20070512*

*Bass Pro SKU# 1856727, 1856728*

*Improper placement of wood chip tray may cause potential flare up.*

*Call Masterbuilt toll free at:*

*1-800-489-1581*

*to recieve free replacement wood chip housing*

Masterbuilt has become aware of a situation where the wood chip tray can be inserted into the wood chip box incorrectly, causing a potentially unsafe condition. A modified wood chip box is available, and can be shipped to you at no charge. Please discontinue use of your smoker and follow the contact information below. Once you have received the modified wood chip box and installed it, you will be ready to continue use of your smoker. Thank you for your purchase and Masterbuilt apologizes for the inconvenience. 

You should contact Masterbuilt Customer Service immediately for assistance. 

Via phone:

*800.489.1581 Monday thru Friday 8am to 5pm (EST)*

Via Email:

*[email protected]*

When contacting us via email please include your name, complete shipping address, model number and contact phone number.


----------



## smokeone (Jan 22, 2013)

The assembly is quite different but there are issues with installation. Will have to talk further with MB.













IMAG0493.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 22, 2013






The old and new assembly.













IMAG0494.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 22, 2013






Burner more exposed to box and no mounting to support box just sits on burner.













IMAG0495.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 22, 2013






Inside of assembly more open but appears there might be less air flow. There is 6 air holes on the top end. Three screws mount the old assembly only two holes in new assembly. Well more to follow...


----------



## smokeone (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking at Todds pictures it appears this is the same assembly as the Gen-1 but with a larger tray so good or bad?


----------



## smokingrk (Jan 22, 2013)

grasshopper said:


> Nope it fits right over. There is talk about condensation on the elbow.? Not using the smoker much as it is 20 below this morning in Minnesota. Also I used epoxy glue on the earth magnets.


BTW Magnets are a great idea.  I fit the 3" elbow over the existing vent and I did use mine in temps about 30-40 degrees, condensation not that bad though and it may depend on what it is you are smoking.

Another post by Fuzzyfishin (I think) said he removed the existing vent and used the entire opening which I would like to test ,

maybe improve airflow and heat convection to even out the box , then usea damper on the 3" pipe.


----------



## smokeone (Jan 23, 2013)

SmokeOne said:


> Looking at Todds pictures it appears this is the same assembly as the Gen-1 but with a larger tray so good or bad?


They sent me the wrong parts!

Sam's club has pulled the New Generation from stores and the web. MasterBuilt is showing out of stock.


----------



## unclejoeyv (Jan 23, 2013)

Amazon had old gen for sale and new gen was "temporarily out of stock" now old gen is temp out of stock and new one is up and much more expensive. I hope they figure things out soon. I have the old gen on my amazon wedding registry, just in case any of our guests are feeling extra generous! haha. fat chance.


----------



## smokeone (Jan 26, 2013)

I guess everyone knew about the Safety Notice must have just been me in the dark. I was told that a rep came to the store when this was an issue and modified the stock. Now they should ship with the modification. Apparently the mod is nothing more than the tab that bends down to keep the chip pan from being placed on the element rather than in the holder. Mine was correct. Maybe this mod provides other upgrades to the older versions but no air flow change for my 512 just the tab.

I exchanged my 512 hoping to get an accurate meat probe. The first one was reading 20° high, and the new 512 is reading 30° higher than my other 2 probes including my new ET-732 (Thanks Todd). The ET-732 and my Pyrex probes read exactly the same temperatures while the MES is out there on it's own 30° above the pack. The temps in the chamber were all similar to my first 512 testing.

I cold smoked cheese in the new box with the AMNPS. Wow that was easy! I posted a couple of pics http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130070/smoking-cheese-in-mes/40#post_924397

Turkey thawing! 

SmokeOne!


----------



## smokeone (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok I am trying this Mod but the vents I found at HD do not fit like I had hoped. I think I read that the vent can just slip on and holds itself in place. I was hoping to use this tomorrow any ideas on where to find the correct vent?













IMAG0505.jpg



__ smokeone
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## grasshopper (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a insulated vent. I used a plain dryer vent with earth magnets













100_1164 (Large).JPG



__ grasshopper
__ Jan 21, 2013


















100_1165 (Large).JPG



__ grasshopper
__ Jan 11, 2013


----------



## grasshopper (Jan 26, 2013)

It will fit using the large end not the crimped end. The magnets make it stronger on a windy day. I also put a  6 inch extension too make it higher. Hope this helps


----------



## smokeone (Jan 26, 2013)

GotRDone Thanks!


----------



## smokeone (Jan 28, 2013)

Smoked up a 15.65 LBS Turkey yesterday with a large pan on rack below with some veggies and broth. BIG bird but smallest I could find. Everything is big in Texas. Go big or go home.

Preheated the smoker 275 based on MES reading anyway for 45 minutes or so.

Added bird, AMNPS, and liquid pan. AMNPS burning and smoking away out side MES for a good 10/15 minutes.

From that point on the highest temp for the MES based on the ET-732 clipped on the rack by back wall behind bird and just above MES sensor was 212°.

My two oven thermometers were reading 230ish siting in front and behind the bird to left and right of rack. The MES sensor reading was always 275° +/- 10/20°

I made the 4:00 hr 140° barrier mark at about 3:30. Took 7:00 hours total to get to 165°

The AMNPS went out 3 times and I had to stop trying due to heat loss from opening the door. I assume this was due to moisture in the MES. I had micro waved the pellets like before. Also tried on the drip pan raised with the ring like before and over water bowl with bowl removed. It was also foggy out so tons of moister in the air. Just used the MES wood tray and loader also hoping this would help raise the temp in the box. I had hoped to cook the bird around 260/270° but MES could never get there. Outdoor temperature yesterday here was around 70°.

Tried the vent elbow mod but removed due to black liquid running out of back of MES like my gen-1 did (with no elbow). No idea where this liquid came from. I highly recommend anyone using the MES on a surface that could stain like a wood deck use some type of container to sit the MES in just in case. I have seen this with a gen1 and now a gen2 and no idea where this liquid comes from or how it gets there.

Turkey was OK skin was not edible good smoke flavor and color. Not my best work for sure. For my cooking about a 5 on a 10 scale. Dark meat was pretty good but breast a bit dry.

Gave up on the MES meat probe since it is off 30° just not much use.

I want the MES to work for me in a bad way but still not 100% happy with it. If not for dealing with charcoal and the price of the charcoal/wood I think I would go with the WBS 22. Still have plenty of time for more play/testing to decide....

SmokeOne


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Apr 8, 2013)

grasshopper said:


> That is a insulated vent. I used a plain dryer vent with earth magnets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will make me look like the mechanically uninclined (don't think that's an actual word, but I think it gets the point across) idiot I am, but how did you attach the pieces of metal to the pipe, rivets?  If doing something that looks relatively this easy will keep my AMNPS smoking for the length of a smoke, I will do it.  Then might try the mailbox mod later if that doesn't work.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## LanceR (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder if a 3" duct tee with a cap on the bottom of the tee to catch most of the condensation and a damper would give you the best combination of draft control and condensation control?  I don't know of anyone who sells a standard in-the-pipe style balancing damper but a few minutes with a rivet gun or self drilling screw should let you put a pivoting damper on the top of the duct.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-Flow-3-in-Round-Duct-Cap-DC3/100197348#.UWVxKDdj8U4

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100140...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=100140042#.UWVx2zdj8U4

Lance


----------



## smokeone (Apr 11, 2013)

Yea I gave up on the elbow last weekend because of the mess from the condensation and also gave up on the AMNPS. I have a replacement MES and the new box 20070612 appears to be working as advertised so far! Having trouble with my Mav probes as well, always something!


----------



## smoker21 (Apr 14, 2013)

I covered where the probes meet the wire with high temp silicon and haven't looked back.
They ain't cheap to replace, so it's insurance.

Good smoking


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 15, 2013)

:grilling_smilie:
Hi..
I'm not new on here but have not been on here for a long time...
I am trying to decide which one to buy.. The old MES 40 inch or the New 2012 one 40 inch MES I seen at SAMs 2 days ago.
Im a woman and do all the cooking for the DH and 8 year old special needs son.
Will u all give this lady some advice on which one to buy?
TY
Blessings
Christina


----------



## unclejoeyv (Apr 16, 2013)

FWIW I just got the old 40 with window. It's pretty awesome. have not had opportunity to see or try the new 40.


----------



## smokeone (Apr 16, 2013)

My Mav probe problem is just the rubber seal and not sure what happened to it but Todd will take care of getting me a replacement. Mav works fine just damaged the seal some way and no idea how. Will try the silicone or some other way to protect them going forward.

The AMNPS works as advertised it is just difficult to keep lit with the Gen2 MES. Next smoke I will go back to putting the AMNPS over the drip pan hole and placing the pan on the bottom.

So far so good with this 20070612 model MES. If the unit continues to work solid might have to start recommending the MES 20070612 model.


----------



## smokeone (Apr 16, 2013)

Christina - Lots of threads about the MES to review and help with your decision. The old model has a good record and following. Those of use that have been "field testing" the new MES for Masterbuilt have had a little rougher ride. Check the model numbers and get an extra warranty and good return policy just in case if you can. I think I am happy now with mine but it has been a challenge.

Smoke One!


----------



## smokeone (Apr 17, 2013)

Christina - What ever you get don't forget a Mav probe and smoke generator from A-Maze-n Products. When the cooker works these items make it truly set and forget!


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 17, 2013)

I have the Mav probe...just have to get smoke generator. 
:biggrin:


----------



## mcgallimore (Apr 17, 2013)

I have the Mav probe...just have to get smoke generator. 
:biggrin:


----------



## mcgallimore (May 24, 2013)

Just got my 40 inch MES old version..
Burning off fumes now... ;)
:grilling_smilie:

Checking temps with oven thermometers on each rack..
So far.. Go good :)


----------



## mcgallimore (May 24, 2013)

Right on target! :)
All 3 oven themoters  and meat probe on MES and digital readout right at 275.. Staying steady!
:yahoo:


----------



## lovemasterbuilt (Aug 15, 2013)

The elements went from 650 watts to 800 watts not vice versa.


----------



## bbqbilly (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, nice detailed comparison between the 2. I'll consider this when making my purchase decision.


----------



## milt2tle (Aug 20, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> This last 2012 MES I got from SAMS had a crack in the door frame, along the bottom
> 
> I'll call Masterbuilt today and see what they want to do
> 
> ...


TODD Where Did You Go??

What did masterbuilt do re: your cracked door?

What happened re: the mod you were working with/on to try to even out the temps in your 2nd gen Sams Club MES40?

You simply can NOT just let the story end here ...

... please ...


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I didn't go away.....!

Today, I fired up my MES 40 2nd Gen, to smoke some dog treats

Haven't even looked at it since I got a 4th replacement body from Masterbuilt, and seasoned the box

This is the 2nd time it has ever been turned on

Turned it on today, and there was a distinct smell of melting plastic......Hmmmmm!

Then, I started taking a good look at the inside, and there's "RUST" and "Corrosion" Everywhere!!!

Thought this unit was "Stainless Steel"....No Way It's Stainless Steel!!!

It was stored in my garage right along side (2) Old Model MES 40's and (2) of the 2nd Gen MES 40 Replacement Bodies

This is the only one that shows any rust and corrosion

The white corrosion is very similar to the corrosion occurs on galvanized metal......Hmmmmmm!

Could it be "Galvanized Steel or "Aluminized Steel"????

Seems odd, that wherever the foam seemed to ooze out, the steel is corroded

Here's a few pics:













IMG_0710[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 7, 2013





   













IMG_0711[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 7, 2013


















IMG_0713[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 7, 2013


















IMG_0717[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 7, 2013


















IMG_0719[1].JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 7, 2013


----------



## geerock (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow!  It just keeps getting worse.   You know the problems I had with mine.  Bought mine last december.  Worked for 2 weeks.  They said I needed a new controller but they were out of them.  Waited 13 weeks for one and that lasted about a month. So we are into May.  Called them and they told me since the original sale was in December the unit was out of warranty.  So I had a working unit for about 6 weeks from the point of sale and now its out of warranty because they took over three months to get me a part?  Now they're selling rusted stainless?  Masterbuilt sucks IMHO.  Never again.  Think real hard before dealing with these new generation mes.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm calling Customer Service at Masterbuilt on Monday

This smoker is well beyond the 90 Day Warranty

Thank God I bought the extended warranty at SAMS!!!

Did a batch of Smoked Bacon Dog Treats today

Set it to 250°

Came back and the temp was 300° on the meat probe, hanging on the inside wall

50° off is unacceptable in my book!


----------



## geerock (Sep 7, 2013)

There's lots of folks where the units have controllers off in the other direction.  They have to set at max 275 to get to 235 or 240.  If you like real low and slow I guess that works for some.  Not for me.


----------



## milt2tle (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for getting back into the discussion, Todd ... I did decide to go on and solve my problem myself ... took the second New Gen Mess 40 back to Sams Club for a refund ... no hassle at all with the return of Take Two, and no hassle at all with my decision not to try for Strike Three.

Went to my local Academy Sports store, bought a new "Old" MES 40 and - so far (what's the smiley for Knock On Wood??) it seems to be working fine ... temp seems accurate and consistent, my AMNPS works ... the only real down side so far is that I'm now having to rework my estimated cooking times ... it seems that things take longer to cook in a smoker that is set at 225 and cooking at 225 than they do in a smoker that is set at 225 and cooking at 270 ...


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 8, 2013)

I've heard that Academy Sports has a bunch of the old MES 40's

Airflow in this new unit is TERRIBLE!

If you place the AMNPS on the top shelf, the smoke actually moves downward, to the bottom of the smoker, and then out the exhaust....WOW!

The placement of the exhaust on the left side causes lots of turbulence inside the smoker

Trying to harness this turbulence may be a little difficult

I ran it all night trying to configure the AMNPS inside the smoker

More airflow tests today


----------



## smokeone (Sep 8, 2013)

They sent me a new one a while back I think I posted about it. I think it is my 5th now. The meat probe is very accurate so far but the internal temp is all over the place. I can not keep a AMNPS working at all but the tube smoker works every time with no problems. The loader jammed and came apart in the process of removing it. Got it back together and with a few mods of bending metal is working OK. If I can ever figure out how to get something other than a 50 degree swing I would be all right with it for what it is. I have turned out some pretty good Q lately but not without staying constantly on top of the thing.


----------



## blat (Sep 8, 2013)

Why would it be that the tube works burnout the amnps?


----------



## blat (Sep 8, 2013)

Oops should have proofread, why would the tube work and the amnps does not?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 9, 2013)

blat said:


> Oops should have proofread, why would the tube work and the amnps does not?


That's a good question!

It not that the AMNPS does not work in the new MES 2nd Gen, it's that it does not burn consistently every time.  The trick is to figure out the variables that may cause the inconsistent burning.

There is a larger "Mass of Pellets" in the Tube Smoker, and it seems to perform better than the AMNPS in a low oxygen atmosphere.

I've got over 100 hours of testing my gadgets in the new MES Gen 2, and think there's a pretty simple solution to get my gadgets to work consistently.

Think of the MES in terms of a balloon

Heat the balloon, and there's an increase in air pressure inside the balloon

Even though there was no air added, the pressure inside is increased

A smoker works the same way

A small intake and small exhaust hold in this increased pressure, and do not allow for additional intake air for combustion

Add a fan to the intake, and you get plenty of air for combustion, but the heating element has to work harder to overcome this cooler air

Increase the size of the exhaust and you also get more intake air for combustion, but there's a substantial loss of heat

The intake vent on the MES is right above the heating element.  Heating this intake air causes it to expand, and this increased pressure does not allow for very much intake air to enter the smoker.  If the intake vent and heating element were separated, I believe the unit would draft much differently

A few more tests today, and I should have an answer.......

Todd


----------



## blat (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, I have the analog mes 30 arriving tomorrow, specifically got it because I already had a pid, not sure it is the same animal as the digital 40, so cheap it has likely got all kinds of unintentional air intakes to aid in air for my anmps.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 10, 2013)

Brought my New 2nd Gen MES 40 to work so I can do a little more testing

Opened the door and discovered the plastic frame has several severe cracks

The 2nd pic is where the door hinge attaches to the door

The plastic is literally disintegrating around the hinge!

I'm hoping that the plastic frame is only a cover for the actual frame of the door.  If the plastic is an integral part of the door, then the door will quickly fail

I have very little use on this smoker

Other than the 1st time at 275° to burn off all the oils, all were testing my gadgets at 225°

I purchased the extended warranty from SAMS, but not sure if these things are covered

Cracks appeared on top top frame of the door after smoking this weekend @ 225°













IMG_0750.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 10, 2013


















IMG_0751.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 10, 2013


















IMG_0751.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 10, 2013


----------



## smokeone (Sep 10, 2013)

Will check mine for cracks tomorrow! Sad thing is I took two gen-1s back before moving to the Gen-2s.... (*^%$#@@

I did a cold smoke a while back and the AMNPS worked fine. Works fine on my other grills as well. I love them both. I pull the loader half way out with a fan blowing on the side but not directly in the loader and try and use the elbow at vent. I always get black liquid running down the side from the elbow. Still turn out some good Q but it is a fight all the way...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2013)

Man, Am I glad I listened to Bearcarver and jumped on the Gen1 when Cabela's ran their Christmas Sale the first week of Dec, 2011. I feel bad for all you guys that are having problems...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2013)

Is there an EZ fix so the AMNPS 5x8 will work in the MES 40 2nd Gen???

Could it be as simple as rotating the Chip Loader 180°?

I believe the answer to both questions is *"YES!"*

Here's Why......

The housing for the chip loader on the Old Model MES 40 is quite different than the housing for the chip loader on the New MES 40 2nd Gen

The housing for the chip pan and chip loader on the New MES 40 2nd Gen has a tube built into it, that the chip loader slides into.  There is a slot along the bottom of this tube.  I can only assume the function of this tube and slot, is to force the pellets into the chip pan, and not spill out and possibly catch fire.  If you insert the chip loader into this tube, and do not rotate the chip loader 180°, there is very little intake air.  Rotating it 180° seems to allow plenty of air into the New MES 40 2nd Gen for the AMNPS 5x8 to burn properly.  Pull the chip loader out for more air & push it back in for less

I've been testing my theory nonstop for 5 days with very positive results

I'll post the rest of my findings later

Thanks to Everyone who gave me their input!!!

Todd

*Here are a few pics:*

Old Model MES 40                                                               New MES 40 2nd Gen

View from outside the Chip Loader                                      View from outside the Chip Loader                     

Notice the open housing w/rails for the Chip Loader?         Notice the enclosed housing w/slot along the bottom?

No Restrictions for intake air                                                 All Intake air must pass thru this slot













IMG_0768.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 11, 2013






Chip Loader on MES 40 2nd Gen                                            Chip Loader on MES 40 2nd Gen inserted and then rotated 180°

This position does not allow for increased intake air                  This position will allow for increased intake air

                                                                                            Notice the small gap at the bottom?













IMG_0727.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 11, 2013





    













IMG_0759.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 11, 2013


----------



## smokeone (Sep 11, 2013)

No cracks here.


----------



## fordman (Oct 8, 2013)

Well any updates looking to get a mes 40 only found one place online for 360.00 kinda of high vs the newer model. So hoping to get this figured out.


----------



## milt2tle (Oct 8, 2013)

fordman said:


> Well any updates looking to get a mes 40 only found one place online for 360.00 kinda of high vs the newer model. So hoping to get this figured out.


My personal experience is this:

1) Bought the "new" MES 40 at Sam's Club - it didn't work - took it back for exchange.

2) Tried second "new" MES 40 from Sam's Club - it didn't work - took it back for refund.

3) Bought the "old" MES 40 at Academy Sports - it works.

My personal advice is this:

1) Pay the small difference in INITIAL cost and - if (IF) you have decided that the MES 40 is the way you want to go - find a way to buy the "old" version.

2) IF you decide to ignore suggestion #1, it being your money, not mine, THEN:

    2A) Buy the unit from Sam's Club, AND

    2B) Be SURE to also buy the Sam's Club Extended Warranty.


----------



## fordman (Oct 10, 2013)

Just picked up a MES40 off Amazon that sounds like it is new in opened box. Wondering what is the damentions of the bottom of the unit have a stand for my gosm gasser wondering how it will for on it.


----------



## smokingeric (Jan 11, 2014)

I just received my MES 40, out of the box it doesn't work.  The unit turns on, reads the temperature inside the cabinet, but will not heat up.  

I was hoping for the burn in on this unit and my AMNPS today and a long smoke tomorrow.  Good thing I still have my Brinkman Electric smoker to use tomorrow....

Q-view coming tomorrow.


----------



## geerock (Jan 11, 2014)

Are you sure you set the temp AND time?  You have to do both or it won't heat.


----------



## smokingeric (Jan 11, 2014)

Geerock, I must have skipped through the directions a bit too quick, I missed that part of the directions...

Thanks for the help, I should have posted this a bit earlier then I would have has time to season it and use it tomorrow, oh well the Brinkman has worked well for a couple years, one more smoke should be good.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

Fire it up and burn off the oils

It's gonna smoke and smell nasty, as the oil and some of the foam burn off...Yes Foam!

You'll notice a residue around the seams, as the foam that has expanded burns off.

The foam on my Gen 2 "OOZED" out and burned for the first few smokes

The smell is similar to burned plastic

You can cover it up by burning chips in the chip pan or firing up the AMNPS

Check the temp of each rack before you cook any food

You'll find temp differences on each rack

Check the controller against the actual temp on your racks!!!!

My MES Gen2 Runs "HOT!"

I need to set my MES Gen 2 controller to 205°ish to maintain 225° on the middle racks

Other guys report the opposite

They have to set their controller to 260° to maintain 225° on the middle racks

Every smoker is different, and you need to learn your smoker!!

Todd


----------



## trikefreak (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for returning this thread, through all my searches this is the first I've seen it. I've got some cold smoking to do this morning, and maybe this afternoon I can try some of your suggestions for the pellet box. My MES40, new, has a smaller cutout in the chip tube, just an observation. This unit seemed to have much closer temp readings between the MES and Maverick during yesterday's first smoke. My previous model was going wacko with temp variations. My previous unit was purchased around November.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

Trikefreak said:


> Thanks for returning this thread, through all my searches this is the first I've seen it. I've got some cold smoking to do this morning, and maybe this afternoon I can try some of your suggestions for the pellet box. My MES40, new, has a smaller cutout in the chip tube, just an observation. This unit seemed to have much closer temp readings between the MES and Maverick during yesterday's first smoke. My previous model was going wacko with temp variations. My previous unit was purchased around November.


If you look into the hole where the chip loader sit, you'll notice a tube with a slot along the bottom

If you insert the Chip Loader into this tube, the slot is covered up.  This position DOES NOT allow for intake air to enter your MES Gen2.  If you pull the Chip Loader out about 2" and rotate it 180°, you now allow for intake air to enter your MES Gen2.

The Old Model MES did not have this tube inside the chip pan housing for the chip loader to slid in.

Without fresh air for combustion, your chips turn to "Charcoal" in the chip pan

With fresh air for combustion, your chips can achieve a complete burn

Removing the chip loader completely can cause the MES Gen2 to backdraft thru the hole

Keep the chip loader in, and use it to control the draft for intake air

Todd


----------



## jake60 (Jan 12, 2014)

I was about to buy the Sams Club MES, till reading this thread. 
So I take it,  don't buy this model?  And go for a 20070311?


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2014)

Jake60 said:


> I was about to buy the Sams Club MES, till reading this thread.
> So I take it, don't buy this model? And go for a 20070311?


I don't think anyone is saying "Don't Buy It"

Just know it's potential for flaws, and be ready if these flaws appear

I'm sure there's guys out there that will attest to performance of the MES Gen2

Remember, the power is in your hands!

If you buy it at SAMS and don't like it, they'll take it back....No Questions Asked!

For $299 it's a pretty darn good buy

Todd


----------



## wiremonkey (Jan 22, 2014)

So I am new to the smoking scene but am wondering where you are placing the 5X8 inside the new MES 40 during the smoking process. I am thinking about buying one after all I have read in the posts about them but I don't know what to do with it when I get it. Thanks for the help,


----------



## steelcitysmoke (Jan 28, 2014)

Todd,

When you did your initial temperature test were you burning chips when the temperatures were recorded? I did a similar test this past weekend on my 2012 MES 40 using two Maverick probes on opposite sides of all but one shelf. I did not have the bottom shelf in at the time of the test. My temperatures on each shelf were within one degree of each other when I didn't have chips in the tray. When I put chips in the tray, the temperatures on the right side of the smoker increased 11-12 degrees but had little effect on the left side of the smoker.

I then took out the factory water pan and put a baking pan on the very bottom of the smoker like you did and performed the same test. Similar results. Temperatures were almost spot on until I put chips in the tray. The temps on the right side of the smoker were then 9-11 degrees higher than the left.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 28, 2014)

wiremonkey said:


> So I am new to the smoking scene but am wondering where you are placing the 5X8 inside the new MES 40 during the smoking process. I am thinking about buying one after all I have read in the posts about them but I don't know what to do with it when I get it. Thanks for the help,


Placement of the AMNPS 5x8 depends on which model MES 40 you own

*Old Model MES 40*

Place AMNPS 5x8 on the rails to the left of the chip pan housing

Pull the chip pan out about 1 1/2"

Pull the chip loader out about 2"

Exhaust wide open

No water in the water pan

*New Gen 2 MES 40*

Remove the water pan and place it on the floor of your smoker

Place the AMNPS 5x8 on top the hole for the water pan

Pull the chip loader out 2" and rotate 180°...The dumper is now facing down

Exhaust wide open

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 28, 2014)

steelcitysmoke said:


> Todd,
> 
> When you did your initial temperature test were you burning chips when the temperatures were recorded? I did a similar test this past weekend on my 2012 MES 40 using two Maverick probes on opposite sides of all but one shelf. I did not have the bottom shelf in at the time of the test. My temperatures on each shelf were within one degree of each other when I didn't have chips in the tray. When I put chips in the tray, the temperatures on the right side of the smoker increased 11-12 degrees but had little effect on the left side of the smoker.
> 
> I then took out the factory water pan and put a baking pan on the very bottom of the smoker like you did and performed the same test. Similar results. Temperatures were almost spot on until I put chips in the tray. The temps on the right side of the smoker were then 9-11 degrees higher than the left.


I never burn chips in my Gen 2 MES 40, so the temp diff was based on the heating element only

Do you own the New Gen 2 MES or the Old Model MES?

Was the heat shield/drip tray installed?

I have had a number of customers report that their New Gen 2 MES has temp diff on each shelf

What's crazy, is some guys need to set the controller at 265° to maintain 225° on the middle racks, and others set the controller to 205°ish to maintain 225°.  So, my assumption is the quality of the electronics is very inconsistent in the New Gen 2 MES

I'm on my 4th Gen 2 MES and all of them have had the same controller issues

Masterbuilt was gracious enough to send new bodies, but I have to remove all the parts from the defective units and install them on the new unit.  I'm tired of swapping parts!

TJ


----------



## steelcitysmoke (Jan 28, 2014)

Todd,I have the generation 2 MES 40. The heat shield and drip tray were installed when I did the temperature testing. Also, my controller reads about 20 degrees low and I don't trust the integral meat probe. Neither of these things bother me much since I have two Maverick ET-73 thermometers and therefore have four probes to monitor smoker and meat temps.


----------



## wiremonkey (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Todd, I have one coming and am excited to try it out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  not sure what I am going to try first though. Maybe another pork roast, the last one tasted like the lit end of a cigar. I would like to redeem myself to the wife and kids


----------



## steelcitysmoke (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Todd,

Any updates since your last batch of tests? I just ordered my AMNPS this morning and can't wait to try it out. Hopefully removing the water pan and pulling the chip loader out and turning 180 degrees will keep the pellets smoldering in my 2nd gen MES 40. I've done the stove pipe mod also so hopefully that increases the draft inside the smoker as well. If you have any other updates, let us know!

Thanks again Todd.


----------



## football442 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Todd - I just joined this forum & am brand new to the world of smoking meats. Bought my 1st Masterbuilt 40 (new generation) at SAMs last week. I wish I had read your review before purchasing it but it sounds like you have come up with some fixes. Could you summarize those fixes or would you recommend returning the unit? Also I live in Illinois & we have regularly been below 0 degrees. I have put off seasoning my new smoker until it gets a little warmer. Is this necessary?


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 9, 2014)

football442 said:


> Hi Todd - I just joined this forum & am brand new to the world of smoking meats. Bought my 1st Masterbuilt 40 (new generation) at SAMs last week. I wish I had read your review before purchasing it but it sounds like you have come up with some fixes. Could you summarize those fixes or would you recommend returning the unit? Also I live in Illinois & we have regularly been below 0 degrees. I have put off seasoning my new smoker until it gets a little warmer. Is this necessary?


No Need To Return your new smoker

Every smoker has a learning curve, and the MES is no different.

I just smoked some trout, salmon, and even cheese, and the outside temp was right around 0°

Fire it up and season your smoker

Keep an eye on the temp, and make sure the controller maintains a correct temp inside

There will definitely be a burned plastic smell, so you'll need to "Mask" the smell with some chips burned in the chip pan

Keep Us Posted!!!

Todd


----------



## cmayna (Feb 10, 2014)

Todd,

Though I don't have a MES,  I have found this thread very useful while I try to help MES owners incorporating their AMNPS.    Still waiting for someone who's frustrated with their smoker to send it to me, so I have something to fabricate.


----------



## football442 (Mar 4, 2014)

A week or so ago I purchased the A-Maze-N Pellet 5x8 smoker from your company. I will be using it in a recently purchased MES 40 new generation.  I have read some horror stories in the forum. Some of the stories concerned difficulty getting the pellet smoker to remain lit in the MES 40 new generation. Any advice you can give me as how to avoid this problem would be appreciated.

[if !supportLists]1)    [endif]Where should I place the 5x8 in my smoker?

[if !supportLists]2)    [endif]Should I pull the wood chip loader tube completely out of the smoker?

You may be able to help with these issues as well.

[if !supportLists]1)    [endif]I hung a CDN DTP482 digital meat thermometer probe on the middle rack of my new MES 40 and it consistently read 25 degrees higher than the temperature on the MES 40 display. Should I be concerned or just adjust the temp accordingly?

[if !supportLists]2)    [endif]I was surprised at how much the temperature fluctuated.  I set the temperature to 200’ on the MES display (225’ on the DTP482).  Once the temp reached 200’ on the display, the heating element shut down but the temp continued to climb to 215.  Then the temp would start to drop, when it reached 200’ on the MES display (225’ on the DTP482) the heating element kicked on but the temp continued to fall until it reached 185’  Should this be a concern?

Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated!


----------



## smokey3081 (Mar 7, 2014)

The newer generation definitely doesn't even compare to the ol generation. The old generation is much more reliable.

http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/masterbuilt-30-electric-smoker-new-in-box-125136055.htm


----------



## phartin (Apr 7, 2014)

I just got my new MES 40 over the weekend and tried it out.  Same issues Todd and others have described regarding the actual temperature being way off from what the unit's thermostat reads.  In my case, it's about 40 degrees difference.

I called Masterbuilt this morning and they said that it is because the thermostat measures the temperature of the body (it's built into the back wall) and my probes are measuring the air temperature.  Before they replace anything, they told me to put a probe up against the back wall right by the thermostat and see how well it matches.

My main question, which the rep didn't have an answer to, is what use is a thermostat that measures the wall temperature rather than the air temperature?  Since the meat isn't cooking up against the wall, it's cooking in the air on the grates, knowing the wall temp is useless unless it matches the air temp, which it clearly doesn't in this case.  She didn't have an answer, but it sounds like this unit is just designed in such a way that you are required to use a separate temperature probe to know what temperature you're actually cooking at.

Anybody else actually put a probe up against the thermostat to measure the temp?  I'll be running that test tonight.


----------



## sctdg35 (Apr 7, 2014)

If your temps in your MES are higher than what MES display say's ,don't worry about it .Sounds like you know how much of difference so just adjust temp setting according to difference . Watch where you are putting your probe . Try putting it on left side just under draft control and about midway down wall . see what your temps are . You might see a difference if you were reading temps by back wall center. Also get yourself a Masterbuilt electric Cold smoker kit . $59 bass pro . Works great . Don't have to worry about it staying lit .


----------



## geerock (Apr 7, 2014)

Another new bs story from the reps.  Too bad meat is cooked by air temp and not by wall temp.  As for adjusting temps...what happens if hes reading 40 under and has it set at say...250?  That means the highest temp he can smoke at is 235 true temp.  How about if mb just fixes these things someday?


----------



## sctdg35 (Apr 8, 2014)

What I was saying was that  when putting the Maverick probe by the back wall where the MES sensor is  maverick reads 330 degrees when MES was set to 275.

When I put Maverick probe on left side of MES about mid point in the box Maverick reads approximately within 5 degrees of MES display .And yes Maverick was calibrated more than once with boiling water . Granted if your MES is running 40 degrees low send it back . Even before I found out about the dramatic differences of temps in the box I did not care about temperature because I knew it could be corrected by where I set temps . When I spoke to Masterbuilt I told them how I placed Maverick by back wall near their probe and even at that they still sent me a new controller .After installing new controller nothing changed until I moved Maverick away from MES probe .Don't know reason and don't care,all I know is that food cooks how it is supposed to and coupled with the Masterbuilt Cold smoker attachment it does an a%% kicking job for an electric . It is my go to smoker when I want something quick ,or need to cold smoke. Otherwise it is my Kamado  that does the heavy work . Partial to charcoal but love the MES too.I don't bother with the offset anymore. Bought MES 30 from Lowes (Masterforge branded version) for $161.00 with veterans discount. Masterbuilt Electric Cold smoker attachment for $59.00 Bas pro. For that kind of money can't complain .


----------



## bsandifer (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks to everyone on this thread as well as the many threads on this topic. I purchased the 2nd generation MES 30 from LOWES about 3 weeks ago. Fired it up and of course not getting the smoke we all need for great food using the wood chips in this smoker. After hours of reading on this site I made the jump and purchased the AMPS from Todd's site and smoked my 1st brisket on Saturday. I had almost 13 hours of PERFECT smoke (all thanks to everyones hours of suggestions and tips to modify these smokers to the way they should work out of the box). My set up as follows: 3 inch elbow on the side damper (just fits snug right on the smoker with no modifications), the chip shoot about 1/4 out with the dump slot upside down, chip tray removed from the smoker and the water/drip pan sitting on the bottom directly below where it would normally sit. The AMPS sits above the hole for the water pan on the heat shield and a piece of foil the same size as the AMPS on the rack above it to sheild drippings. I followed Todd's lighting instructions to the T and had absolutly perfect smoke from 5am to 6pm Saturday evening. I did have to torch it mult times during the 1st 10min lighting process to keep a small flame going but I think that was because it was very humid outside. I had to remove the 1st rack at the bottom,  there just isn't enough room in the MES 30 between the heatshield and the 1st rack. I still had plenty of room for a 10Ib brisket and a mess load of sausage to feed 8 adults and 6 kiddos and I still some brisket left to eat yesterday. Thanks again Todd on a absolute great product. I was selling the crap out of it Saturday evening so you should have 3 more guys ordering their AMPS very soon. Thanks everyone and happy smoking!!!!


----------



## todg (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks for info I just took nine back as  after 2 times of use it would shut down after 30 min So gonna try one  more but can't find another 40" one without window. I am still looking!


----------



## addertooth (Jul 12, 2014)

Observations from a geek:

Test conditions:

MES 40 "windowless" second generation, model 20070613 available at Lowes for about $279.00 before discounts.

The unit has already been "smoked in" and used about 4 times since new.

Test temperature the unit is set for is 225 F.

Outside temperature is 78 F (early Arizona morning with cloud coverage).

It has the smaller chip tray, and chip loader from the factory.

No chips in tray, heating element only.

No liquids in water tray, wanting to see the unit's inherent temperature characteristics without other "stabilizing" factors (such as water or large hunks of meat).

Chip tray and loader fully inserted.

The "second probe" mention below is actually the built in meat probe, plus a chefmate remote probe both near the middle of the unit, set slightly left of center.

Both probes have been boil calibrated, and read within 2 degrees during calibration and this test event (once you allow for variations in display refresh rates).

The "button" sensor, which is read by the circuit board to determine when the heating unit is switched on and off is:

1. located on the same side, and near the heating element.

2. is bolted to the rear bulkhead.

Effects:

1a. on all heating cycles (except the initial heating cycle), it gets up to your set temperature faster than a second probe which is set on one of the middle racks.  This results the heating element switching off before the second mid-rack probe reaching the "set temperature" by about 6 degrees.

2a. on the initial heating cycle, the thermal mass of the back bulkhead actually lowers the "button" sensor by several degrees (relative to the second probe), which causes an initial overshoot of temperature.  I experienced about a 30 degree initial overshoot of internal temperature due to this characteristic. 

Data:

Initial heat cycle, second probe temperatures hit 255, before the button probe registered 225 and switch off the heating element.

Temperature dipped to 189-192 on the second probe, before the temperature dipped below 225 on the button probe (bulkhead thermal mass), and switched on the heating element.

On subsequent cycles, the button sensor hit 225 (and switched off the heating element) when the second probes were at 216; with the element "off" it was still radiating heat and the second probes eventually reached 219. Statistical "average" second probe temperature observed, after two hours, was 205.5 degrees (against a set point of 225).

Geekspeak:

On the initial heating cycle, second probe temperature phase leads button probe significantly (due to bulkhead thermal mass, which is conducted into the button sensor).

On subsequent cycles, the proximity of the button probe to the heating element, and the heated bulkhead causes the temperature phase to lead the second probes "slightly".

Suggested engineering change:

Move the button sensor up about 10 inches (and center it from left to right), provide better thermal insulations from the bulkhead, so it reads actual free-air temperature more accurately.

Devil's advocate:

Exaggerated temperature swings encourage the heating element to stay on longer, which helps increase the peak temperature seen by the chip holder.  This encourages more complete combustion of the chips.  The large swings also allow for the chips to start smoking at a lower "set" temperature.  The large temperature swings may very well be an intentional design feature.

For those who are using products like the AMNPS, the large swings are not a benefit.  The typical swing temperature seen, after the unit had been running over 2 hours, was roughly 27 to 30 degrees.  In the grand scheme of things, not bad, but not great. Adding meat and water will improve the stability, but the high to low swing range will likely remain similar, as will the average cabinet free air temperature. More data is needed with a loaded cabinet to be sure.


----------



## addertooth (Jul 12, 2014)

Testing Sub note:

After four hours of testing, the MES's meat probe started reading 20 degrees higher than actual.  Could be a bad crimp in the probe. 

Opening the front door for ten seconds (dropped chefmate second probe temperature to 170), only caused a 3 degree overshoot (228 vs. 225 set temperature), upon recovery; quite good.


----------



## lowcountry79 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey y'all, new to the board and first time posting.  Just got the MES 40 model 20070512 and just finished the seasoning.   I've read about the temp differance  using an independent thermometer from the MES so I was prepared and ready to take note.  I did have the expected temp differance but opposite from what I've been reading about!

Set temp 275*
MES highest temp was 271*
Meat probe constantly read constantly 250-259*
Digaital thermometer read between 235-255* 

So a concerned with the "actual" temp never reaching set temp which seems to be the opposet issue to others.   Can any give advice or help diagnose the issue?

Thanks!!


----------



## geerock (Dec 13, 2014)

Sounds like you already diagnosed it.  Sometimes its higher, sometimes its lower.  You have the one where the controller reads 25 to 40 degrees higher than actual temp.  The problem with that one is that you cannot smoke at temps higher than about 250 as when you set to the max setting of 275 you will only be able to reach about 250.  I'm going to announce this now....... anyone thinking of buying the masterbuilt mes units be advised that the generation 2.5 (yes 2.5...I have no idea why Masterbuilt is not calling it gen 3) is just now coming out.  They've gone back to the larger vent on the top, gone back to the full size oval water pan / drip tray.  improved smoke box and other refinements.  Hopefully the biggest issue about the controller has been addressed also, but it has a new look and has.....tada.... bluetooth.  And the sportsmans model has 6, yes six, racks.  Anyone considering the masterbuilt should look into this model as it looks like it may have some of the bugs of the gen 2 worked out.


----------



## lowcountry79 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!  Any idea if replacing the controller will help correct the problem? Or at least get the smoker hotter for when I want to smoke chicken?


----------



## geerock (Dec 13, 2014)

Thats what they did with mine..... 3 times.  Never got it to get any better.  Did you read what I just posted?  The new model is out. Why would you keep a new unit that is giving you problems?  It not like MB isn't aware of this issue.

BTW....heres what I finally did to mine.  Got an Auber PID controller and married the MES to my Traeger.













20140106_192132.jpg



__ geerock
__ Jan 6, 2014






In other words, the cabinet was the only thing I found useful.


----------



## lowcountry79 (Dec 13, 2014)

Not good news for me then!  I have seen the newest  model on MB site however this one is an early Christmas present from my wife so we all know how that goes!  :)  

Very creative on your part but pretty sad to pay that much money just for a box.


----------



## geerock (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh that didn't cost me a thing.  MB sent me a refund and said it wasn't worth paying to have the units shipped back.  So I put the units to good use.


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 18, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Good answer SmokeOne!
> 
> I have better luck with the water pan out
> 
> ...


Todd, what was your final verdict on the gen2 drip tray? This topic seems to keep coming up on other threads and as a gen2 owner I would like to know what works best for you.

Thanks


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 21, 2015)

Well I have the 40" 2nd generation smoker and have had temp issues. The last ribs that I smoked using 3-2-1 seemed to have spots that weren't done. I smoked a ham at 225 and it didn't heat like I thought it should, so I put my Maverick in, and between the temp on the control panel, built in meat probe, and Maverick, it was 45 degrees different from the control panel to the Maverick.

I called Masterbuilt and I will say that their customer service is A-1. They sent me a new element and control panel that I replaced. Fired up the smoker and it was worse, almost 100 degrees off. I bought a Rubbermaid oven thermometer to use to help monitor temps as well.

2nd call was made to Masterbuilt, and they said my internal thermostat probe must be bad, and as it's made into the cabinet then they cannot do anything to replace it, so they sent me a whole new cabinet. I had to cut the power cord off of the back, removed one of the serial # plates, and send the picture to them.

I received the new cabinet, installed all parts needed from the old one, and ran several tests in the seasoning period, and the temps remained close to steady.

I have 2 racks of babybacks in now, using my Amaze-N-Smoker with the chip loader out and tray opened about 3 inches, and my control panel shows 225 but my oven thermometer was about 180.

Very frustrating to say the least. I have raised the control panel temp to 250 to see what the oven thermometer that's on the rack with the ribs shows.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2015)

My first 2 MES Gen 2's wouldn't shut down.  One had a "Melt Down" at about 340° and I got to the other one before it melted down.  I am on my 4th unit and have to set the controller to 205° to maintain 225° on the middle racks.  Some guys have to set their controllers at 250° in-order to maintain 225°.  It's certainly a quality control issue at the factory.

I remove the water pan and place it on the floor

This seems to allow for better air flow and circulation in the smoker


----------



## chears500 (Dec 7, 2015)

HI Todd, thanks for all of your help with this stuff.  What is your final verdict for the set up for the AMNPS and the MES 40 gen 2 talked about in this thread?  I personally have pulled out the chip loader completely, pulled out the chip tray a few inches and placed the AMPS above the rectangle slot for the drip pan.  It seems to work great for pecan pellets but struggles with hickory and apple.  I notice you say to, "put the drip pan on the floor" does that force/push air up to the AMNPS above?  

Any chance you could take a pic of the complete recommended set up?  Thanks so much and I do love the product!


----------



## addertooth (Dec 7, 2015)

I ended up d





chears500 said:


> HI Todd, thanks for all of your help with this stuff.  What is your final verdict for the set up for the AMNPS and the MES 40 gen 2 talked about in this thread?  I personally have pulled out the chip loader completely, pulled out the chip tray a few inches and placed the AMPS above the rectangle slot for the drip pan.  It seems to work great for pecan pellets but struggles with hickory and apple.  I notice you say to, "put the drip pan on the floor" does that force/push air up to the AMNPS above?
> 
> Any chance you could take a pic of the complete recommended set up?  Thanks so much and I do love the product!


ing the mailbox mod, all problems solved


----------



## jimbuchanan (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello, everyone. I have the Lowe's model 20079015, I suppose is a Gen 2 30 inch. Solid door, temp probe, inside light for $179. I like it a lot, however I have a need to modify it. Like others, I noticed the right side is/was up to 25 degrees hotter. Oh, by the way, I got this idea before I saw the inverted grease shield experiment a few pages back.

This model has the air vent on the left back top corner, which I believe is appropriate for air flow from the bottom right heat coil. I decided in the beginning I would not use the water bowl and the fact that the grease shield was slanted down away from the heat source probably contributed to the hot spot on the right. So, I basically flipped the shield left/right, reshaped it, removed the water tray side rail, angled it up by re-positioning the 4 side screws, and making a channel for grease to drip down to the drip pan on the right edge.

It works. With temp probes left and right sides of all racks, I get a 5-7 degree variance. However, as noted a few pages up, the temp gets progressively hotter low rack to high rack.

Thermostat setting. In the beginning I also noticed the actual temp being about 25 degrees above the temp setting of the unit. But yesterday I spent all day monitoring for hot spots and all day the Thermostat setting was within 10 degrees of the middle interior actual temp. In fact this morning I set it for 200 degrees, and the left/right probes and the internal temp all 3 were 199 degrees. I am wondering if the unit needs time for the thermostat to adjust for accuracy, after all at least originally a thermostat was mechanical with 2 dissimilar metals sensitive to heat. By the way, on my unit the thermostat sensor is the small metal stub right in the middle of the back side. Put an ice cube on it and the reading immediately drops.













_DSC0008.jpg



__ jimbuchanan
__ Dec 20, 2015


















_DSC0009-2.jpg



__ jimbuchanan
__ Dec 20, 2015


----------



## old sarge (Dec 20, 2015)

jimbuchanan - If you use the search feature above you should be able to find some posts and solutions that will answer your question.  From the thousands of MES postings throughout the electric smoker section, I know there have been many problems and many solutions that have kept users up and running/smoking.  The temperature issue has been reported on numerous times with certain models.  Not being a use of the MES I cannot say which model. But try the search feature.  Also, here is a link with some additional info/links.  And good luck.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239290/bought-a-gen-2-why-the-hate


----------



## jimbuchanan (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks, for the information on the search function, I guess. In case it wasn't apparent, the purpose of my above post is to share with the forum, my solution for eliminating the left right hot spot. I have no more temperature issues.   As I said "it works".


----------



## old sarge (Dec 20, 2015)

jimbuchanan - I was just a little confused.  Maybe if you start a new thread regarding the heat issue fix it will get more attention and help others.  And congratulations of your fix!


----------

